# Tips for getting an image ready for greatcut from illustrator



## Oddy (Apr 28, 2015)

Hello guys,

Just wondering if you guide me in the right direction for a tutorial?
I have some good graphics in illustrator that i need to be cut out through greatcut.

Does anyone have any advice on how to prep the image in illustrator ready for greatcut?

Looking for a way to outline without spending hours with the pen / bezier tool

Thanks in advance


----------

